# X-trail roof mounted safari lamps



## huyguc (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi,

I have x-trail 2.0 sport 2005 model and I saw an accessory called "roof mounted safari lamps" for x-trail T-spec model as standard. Anybody knows if this safari lamps available for 2.0 sport model as well and its nissan part number. I couldnt find on internet to buy online.
thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Safari Lamps*

Hi,

There is another name for these and many of us would love to get these as well. BUT trying to get Nissan Part Numbers and then the Nissan Part shipped into various countries is a nighmare. Nissan Marketing needs to listen to it's customers... their Marketing Managers need to get in touch with the customer and not sit behind a desk!

If someone can help, this will be the message board for it...let's hope.

Stephen



huyguc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have x-trail 2.0 sport 2005 model and I saw an accessory called "roof mounted safari lamps" for x-trail T-spec model as standard. Anybody knows if this safari lamps available for 2.0 sport model as well and its nissan part number. I couldnt find on internet to buy online.
> thanks


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hyper Roof Rails - X-Trail*

Ok.. I havethe name and have put out the message to several sources around the globe for a part number and pricing! If I find out anything, I will post the message here.

Stephen





SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is another name for these and many of us would love to get these as well. BUT trying to get Nissan Part Numbers and then the Nissan Part shipped into various countries is a nighmare. Nissan Marketing needs to listen to it's customers... their Marketing Managers need to get in touch with the customer and not sit behind a desk!
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Hyper Roof Rails*

Here is an answer from Nissan Japan regarding the Hyper Roof Rails.

"Regarding the Hyper Roof Rails, Nissan say that this product is not sold separately as an add-on option. They say it must be ordered at the time that the X-Trail is purchased for pre-delivery installation"


Stephen


----------

